# .  (, , , )

## vista1

,   ., ,   ,           ,         :  -1200 .,  - 1500 .,           1213 .           ,      -1/3    2/3  ?   : 1200.  400 .  1500.  750 .(50%).   ?

----------


## .

-     .     ,   .        ,    .

----------


## vista1

!    .        ,..      50 .          .

----------

> -     .     ,   .        ,    .


    .   ,       ,   - .   1    .        50%    .               50% , .      ,    -         .   ,     , ,      ,        ,     1/4.        .    . .   ,     -          0      .

----------


## vista1

! ,    ,      ?  -  : , ...

----------


## Ego

> 


  ,          ,    ?

----------

> ,          ,    ?


 . -        .        ,

----------


## hiker

.           100% ?.       /  /,     "  50%"?

----------


## Ego

> .          100% ?.


)           :Wink:

----------

> )


 ,  .   .     1- .      7274,4.    15000.   - !    1 .        /    50% .        1- ?  1/4  7274,4    7274,4 ?    ,  2-4     ""   , ..  50%    .    .    -     :Frown:

----------


## Ego

**,    -    ,      :
1.      -       .
2.        ,         
 :Smilie:

----------

> **,    -    ,      :
> 1.      -       .
> 2.        ,


   !    .       ,         -   .     .

----------


## Ego

,           31 ,     1   ,    1       :Wink:

----------

> -     .     ,   .        ,    .


.., ,     ?
    6%. , ,       = 7274,4 .
,      100 . .     3000 .

             140,   ? 
, ,          .  , ..  1 .   (  )     (  )?

----------


## .

> 140,   ?


 



> , ,          .  , ..  1 .   (  )     (  )?


     .     ?     2009   3   .   4274,4,             .  2010

----------

> .     ?     2009   3   .   4274,4,             .  2010


 . ,   .
     ,  )      .
    .     4   :  1, 2, 3, 4 .    4 .    30  .        .
     ?        4 ?

----------

> ,           31 ,     1   ,    1


-!  . ,  100%   ?    ,         -  ,    -   -       ,     -   !          .     -      -   .

----------


## Ego

> ,  100%   ?


 ?  :Smilie: 



> 


 31.12  :Smilie: 



> -       ,     -   !


   ,        :Smilie: 



> 


  :Smilie: 



> -      -   .


   ,        :Smilie:

----------


## .

> .     4   :  1, 2, 3, 4 .    4 .    30  .        .
>      ?        4 ?


     .
   1     ,      1    1/4   (   50%, ). 
   ,    . ..     2,3  4 .   , 9   . 
 ,     1  50 ,  50000  6% =3 000.      7274,4,     1/4, .  1818,6.      1500 (50%  3000).     1500. 
   (  ,    , ..  1   30 )   150000   6%,   9000.
    3637,2. 9000 - 3637,2 = 5363.    1     1500  ,   3863   .
  ,   .

----------

> ,   .


 !    )

    , , ,  1 .      ,  . , , 4850 . ( )   7274,4?

 ,   -  ,   4850 .   ?
, ,     2-   ?

----------


## .

> , , 4850 . ( )   7274,4?


       1/4   .       .

----------

> 1/4   .       .


. ..,    ,    ?
,  1 .    - 50 . .,  - 3000 .,   2 .    ( ). 
     ,       3000?

----------


## vista1

- Vista1 (   ) !        ,  ,     ,   , !      ,   .    .     (1963..)1213   .
     . 
 ( , , Ego)!    , !
   ,  ,     .

----------


## .

*vista1*,     -       .         1/3,    2/3?    ,    ?

----------


## .

> ,       3000?


  -?     ,    1 .     ,

----------

> -?     ,    1 .     ,


)   - ,      .
    ,    = 0   ? ..   -   ?

  ,         1 ,      -        .
   ,    ...  , ,  ,     1 .,          ... , , ,   ?

----------


## vista1

> *vista1*,     -       .         1/3,    2/3?    ,    ?


     ,     .  ,    -:
(6%), ,     20 (    ,    1500.).     4852.   .

----------


## .

3000.       1500  .      1500.    ,   1 .    1500.  1500  1500  0.



> .


      .            ,     . , ,     1   500  ,         500 ,    1500.



> , , ,   ?


       ,

----------

> , ,     1   500  ,         500 ,    1500.


 ,   ,      3500 . ,   500 + 3500 = 4000. ,  4000     ( ,     1/2   )?
 3 ., ,     .      3/4   (..  3/4 ).
 4 . -    . ?

----------


## .



----------

> 


 !)

----------


## vista1

.

   . 
            ,   .

----------


## vista1

.    ,   .      .       :,  ,   .
  -         ,        50%,         ,  ,       ,    - .         .  ?

----------

*.*,        ...        :     1/4     .?   ,  ,      ?

----------


## .

**, ,     . 
*vista1*,      ,   .      .          , ?

----------

..,   ,   : http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...49&postcount=8

  ,   ?          4     ?      ,   ,        ( )?

 ,  -     ?    )

----------


## .

.        
      -,          :Wink:

----------

> .


, .
 ,   ( ) ? -   ,   ) , , , ,   :



> ,   ?          4     ?     ,   ,        ( )?

----------


## .

**,   2008    2008 .       ,      2009 .    2008      2009       :Wink:

----------

> **,   2008    2008 .       ,      2009 .    2008      2009


..    ( )  4  ( )   . ?

----------


## .



----------

> 


 )

, ,  .
,      2 .     2  (  .  , .. 4849,6  2424,8).   :  -  2 .;  -  4 .
,  :
1 . - 10 . .
2 . - 15 . .
3 . - 20 . .
4 . - 25 . .

, , :
 1 . - 600 .
 - (10..+15..= 25..; 25000*0,06 = 1500) 1500 - 750 (  ) = 750 .
 3 . - (10.. + 15.. + 20.. = 45..; 45000*0,06 = 2700) 2700 - 1350 (  )= 1350 .
  - (10.. + 15.. + 20.. + 25 .. = 70..; 70000*0,06 = 4200) 4200 - 2100 (  ) = 2100 . 

   140    4200. ?

----------


## .

> 140    4200. ?


    ,      2009 .   .   .
     ,   .140  2100, ..   ,

----------

> ,      2009 .   .   .
>      ,   .140  2100, ..   ,


 . !
  ? _     ?  ,    ?

 ,      ,       . 4800  4200.    ,  ...

----------


## .

> ?


  -     .     ,       ,     .



> ,      ,       . 4800  4200.    ,  ...


 -,

----------

> -,


 ?

----------


## -7

> 4800


    4200=

----------

> 4200=


 ?)
600 + 750 + 1350 + 2100 = 4800.    ,     .

    ,   :
10000*0,06 = 600
15000*0,06 = 900
20000*0,06 = 1200
25000*0,06 = 1500
: 4200.
 )

----------


## .

**,  -       .   :Smilie: 



> 1 . - 600 .
>  - (10..+15..= 25..; 25000*0,06 = 1500) 1500 - 750 (  ) = 750 .
>  3 . - (10.. + 15.. + 20.. = 45..; 45000*0,06 = 2700) 2700 - 1350 (  )= 1350 .
>   - (10.. + 15.. + 20.. + 25 .. = 70..; 70000*0,06 = 4200) 4200 - 2100 (  ) = 2100 .


      .      .  1    1 ,  600    ,      150   1

----------


## -7

**,       :Wow:

----------

> **,  -       .  
>       .      .  1    1 ,  600    ,      150   1


))   , -   ))
 , .

 1 . - 600 .
 - (10..+15..= 25..; 25000*0,06 = 1500) 1500 - 750 (  ) = 750 .; 750 - 600 = 150 .
 3 . - (10.. + 15.. + 20.. = 45..; 45000*0,06 = 2700) 2700 - 1350 (  )= 1350 .; 1500 - (600 + 150) = 750 .
  - (10.. + 15.. + 20.. + 25 .. = 70..; 70000*0,06 = 4200) 4200 - 2100 (  ) = 2100 .; 2100 - (600 + 150 + 750) =  600.

 ?
, 2100  4200.  , ))

----------


## -7

!                    - 2 .

----------

> !                    - 2 .


,      2009   :Wink: )

----------


## -7

:Frown:

----------


## vista1

> **, ,     . 
> *vista1*,      ,   .      .          , ?


 ?             ,   .  ,  .

----------


## Ego

> ?             ,   .  ,  .


 ,  ,   ...
 :Wink:

----------


## vista1

> ,  ,   ...


, ?

----------


## Ego

,       10%    (   100 )  ,        :Smilie:

----------


## vista1

[QUOTE=Ego;52027914]       ,       10%    (   100 )  ,        :Smilie: [/QUOT

    "   "?    ,      .

----------


## Ego

> ,      .


      ?)
 :Smilie:

----------


## .

*vista1*, ,        .      .     ,    -   .

----------


## -

-.  .  .      .+   10 .  .
-6%,4 .3    1    . 2008 .    ,     .      .   .

----------


## .



----------


## vista1

> *vista1*, ,        .      .     ,    -   .



    ,     ,  ,  ?     :     ?  - ?    2\4    ,   2\4    ,  ????

----------


## Ego

> ?  - ?






> 2\4    ,   2\4    ,  ????


    ,       ** 
       10 000 .    1 000 . -     ,       ,     :Smilie: 
     ""?  :Smilie:

----------


## dsa046

,      .      :

    2008 .    :
1.   ,  2008.       - 587,00 .
2.   ,  2008. - 293,00 .

:  36 912,00. 
 6%: 2 214,72. ,   2 215,00.

    ,  :
. 110 "      **     ,     ..."

      2 215,00,         - 587,00 .?(    ).             880,00?( ,        )

----------


## Ego

> 880,00


  :yes: 




> ,


 :



> 


      **

----------


## vista1

> ,       ** 
>        10 000 .    1 000 . -     ,       ,    
>      ""?



        ,    . -  . ,

----------


## .

-  .       ?

----------


## Ego

,   )   ,     !)
         ,       ,        , ..:
    = 8 000 . -  80%
    = 2 000 . -  20%,
     :
   = 1 818,60 -  100%
       80% -  1455 .
    ( 6% )    20% -  363 .

 ?   :Smilie:

----------


## vista1

> -  .       ?


     :     .     2 : 1-, 2- .   ,           .     ,         ?

----------


## vista1

Ego!

-!   ,     ,    ,    ()        !      ,     !   ,       ,     ! ,   ?!

----------


## vista1

!   : .  Ego
   !!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ego

**   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .

> ,           .


   .            . -      ?

----------


## vista1

> .            . -      ?



  . ,        ?     - ?      ,  ,   " ",   ?   : ,     .
 ,     ,    ?    ,           ?    - ?

----------


## .

*vista1*,      .          .

----------


## vista1

. .    .  :Smilie:

----------

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...E0%ED%ED%FB%E9
.    - .  Cooler.     -    .

----------


## vista1

.   . ,,      (     )    .        (  ).   .   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ego

> . ,,      (     )    .        (  )


  :Wow:       ? * *

----------


## vista1

.     .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ego

*vista1*,        "" ?

8. ,                     26.3  ,           .           ,      ,          ,       .
() .8 .346.18  

 "",    :Wink:

----------


## zakandre

,              ,      ? .

----------



----------

.
 -  6%    .
         4849.6 + 2424.8

1.    ,       11  +      ?
2.            ?
(     50%  1/4   )

----------


## .

1. 
2.

----------


## marinka123

6%.
  2009        2008 .(   08)

        1  2009 ?

 ,  ?

----------


## .

.     2008 ,

----------


## marinka123

.        ""  ,   ""  .
.  -  ?

----------


## .

> ""


      ?

----------


## TonySN

.     6%.    7274,40    . 
 1  6%   - 2631 . 
        1315,5 .  ?

----------


## Ego

1316 -

----------


## karionovsv

!!!      . 
   -15%.  1 .       . ..    1 .,       2 .       ?

----------


## .



----------


## karionovsv

!!!

----------


## _Marika_

,     1    1212,4  606,2 ( 1818,6) 
    100 000 .      - 6 000 . 
     1818 . ? 
    , ..   2     100 000 .,     1818,6 -     = 6000-1818? ?

----------


## Ego



----------


## _Marika_

,        ,     ,   -     1      1 ?

     ,          ?

----------


## Ego

> ,        ,     ,   -     1      1 ?


  -

----------


## G.Plus

!
   6%. 
 ,     1   7000  5200 ( 12200 )   160000 .      - 9600.      4800?       ,             (+   1 ).    ?   !    !

----------


## Ego

> 160000 .      - 9600.


50%, .. 4 800 .



> ,             (+   1 )


,

----------


## _Marika_

> -


          . 
           ,         2 ?

----------


## G.Plus

Ego!   :Smilie:

----------


## Ego

> ,         2 ?


,   50%

----------


## _Marika_

> ,   50%

----------

.

  ,  (6%).
 2     400.000 .
         (7200 ),        2 ?
 7200 (  )    7200 / 4 = 1800 (  )?

----------


## .

,   2   ?    2 ,   ?

----------

1     5          .
       6000   ,    3 .
..       = 1/3  , .. ,       ?
   = 100% ?

----------


## .

> ..       = 1/3  , .. ,       ?


 ,  2  + 5  1

----------

., .
 ,      .    ,      -         .

----------


## .

,      :Big Grin:

----------


## Lyashuk

,  6%.

1- ,  - 64 400 .,   (6%) - 3 864 .
2- ,  - 98 850 .,   (6%) - 5 931 .

3- ,  - 62 150 .,    (6%) - 3 729 .

  1-  2-     (6%) - 9 795 .

*  3-     - 4849,6 .
     6%  3-  (3 729 .)?*

: 4849,6 . : 4 . = 1212,4 .
1212,4 . * 3 . = 3637,2 . (      3 () ).

3729 - 3637,2 = 91,8 .

*91,8 .*     3-        .


______________

P.S.      4849,6 .,  4850 . ()?

----------


## .

,   .    ,    3 .   9 
     9  64400+98850+62150=225400  6% = 13524 - 4850=8674.    9795,        1121 . 
     ,          :Smilie: 
          ,       9     ,    9  , .. 3/4  .

----------


## Lyashuk

.,

  9  = 64 400 + 98 850 + 62 150 = 225 400 .
 6% = 13 524 .

  (6%)  6  = 9 795 .
    9  = 3637 .

*13 524 - 9795 - 3637 = 92 .

  92 . ? ?*

----------


## .



----------


## Lyashuk

.,   !

 ,
*     9   3637 .  14 ,*
        9 ? 
  6% = 92 .   15  25 ?

__________________________

 , 4849,6 .
     ?
 4850 .?

----------


## .



----------

.
,  -  6%,  ,     2009
         4849.6 + 2424.8

     .

        1/4  
7274,4 / 4 = 1818,6

 ,  100     .

:
1  - 100 000 * 0.06 - 1818,6 = 4181,4
2  - 200 000 * 0.06 - (4181,4 + 1818,6 + 1818,6) = 4181,4
3  - 300 000 * 0.06 - (4181,4 + 4181,4 + 1818,6 + 1818,6 + 1818,6) = 4181,4
4  - 300 000 

,      4-           1/4   .          .

.
               . ..    4181,4   1818,6. ..     2362,8 .

,           .
 300     6% (18 000)       7274,4.

..     10725,6 . (     1  = 4181,4 ., 2  = 4181,4 ., 3  = 2362,8)

 !

----------


## .

> .
>                . ..    4181,4   1818,6. ..     2362,8 .


   .

----------

> .


 !

----------


## oksu

*  50%*: (,      :Drug:  )

_"         50%       "_ 

   6  2009 .

 6   -   33 800 1014 (6% - 2028),    - 1719 .

 9 :

 113 496, 6% - 6809.76
    9  - 3537.6

* :* 

 6%  9  -   (6%)   -      9  = ,  

6809.76 - 1014 - 3537.6 = 2258,16

:         ,   _"         50%"_


 :Smilie:

----------


## .

> 6809.76 - 1014 - 3537.6 = 2258,16


 .    6810,       50%, ..  3405 .    6810-3405-1014 = 2391 .

----------


## oksu

.    :Love:   :Love:

----------


## 288

! , !   6%,  . 
    - 6600 ( 6600),
                9  - 8460 (  ),
                  - 15240.
        .      9 ,  .      9 ?  ,        (7274,4-6600=674,4)?
  !

----------


## .

> 9 ,  .      9 ?


 



> (7274,4-6600=674,4)?


    ?            50%   :Frown:

----------


## 288

> ?


    15240,       7620.    7274,40<7620,     7274,40  .    9 :    =8640-6600=2040,
                               : 15240-6600-2040=6600.
   2040   9 ,   ,  ,        6600,         7274,4-6600=674,4

----------


## .

-  .
15240-7620=7620.        .
      9    2040 ,  ,      8640.   8640 - 7620 = 1020 .   7274         -       .

----------


## 288

> -  .
> 15240-7620=7620.        .


               (7274,4).         15240-7274,4=7965,6?

----------


## oksu

_"         50%       "_

----------


## .

,    , .      ,   .   -  ,         :Frown:

----------


## 288

> _"         50%       "_


       ?
      -,    .   -   .     ,    -     .    .

----------


## .

, .     15240 - 7274 - 8640.
     ,   .

----------


## 288

> -  ,


      ,  - . :Redface: 
 -  :    
1)     7274,40;
2)   9    (8640-6600=2040)  ;
3)      (15240-6600-2040(1   ,   3 .)-5234,4(2  . ,   4 .)=1365,60.     ?

----------


## .

,       .
   ,     (      ),            .        ,    .
   -  ,         ?       3-   :Smilie:

----------


## 288

> ,       .
>    ,     (    ),            .        ,    .
>    -  ,         ?


.. 15240(  )-7274,40(.  )-6600(  )=1365,6. ?

----------


## .

9     ,

----------


## 288

..   :
1.  7274,40  .,    .
2.         1365,6 .
 ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## 288

, .!! :Love:        !
    . ,    9       . ,   30.09.09. (      -22-3/743  28.09.09., ( ,   .       ,   ),    .).    ,    ,   50%,   ,     ,   ,       .   ,         .     !!!

----------

!  .   15%.
 :
1  2009:
: 100 000
: 50 000 (   ,   .)
           20 000 ( )
           1 818, 60 (1/4   . 7274,40   ,)
            1500 (.)
.: 100 000 - 50 000 - 20 000 -1 818,60 - 1 500 = 26 681, 40
   15% = 4 002,21
      .  
4 002,21 - 1 818,60 =  2 183, 61 (    1  2009)

:
1.       ,  .?
2.  ,    .         .,         ??????? (   .346.16  346.18)    (.)        6%?
    ,    , )))

----------


## .

> .  
> 4 002,21 - 1 818,60 = 2 183, 61 (    1  2009)


  .           ?       6%.
    .

----------


## EugeneD

> 6%.


   , ., ,  ...   -   15          .

----------


## .



----------

,  ?    .      17 .     1205 (  ).             (   )      .        ?     :   4849,6/12=404,13    /30 * 14   =188,59 
   = 94,29
    (   ,    )          (    ),                   ?

----------


## .

.
  ,       



> 


      ?
         .      .               :Frown:        .

----------



----------

,

----------


## .



----------


## _81

, !
  6%  .

    .    1818,6 .
  :
I .  122296 .  6% - 1818,6 ( ) =  5519 .
6 .  194969 .  6% - 3637 ( ) - 5519 = 2542
9 .  226696 .  6% - 5456 ( ) - 8061 = 85 .

:  III . .   31727 . 
 31727  6% = 1904 .     1818,6    , ..   50%  .

   1904:2 = 952 .

----------


## .

.     .   9 ,   .     85

----------


## _81

,  !

----------


## _81

.. "  50%"      ?
!

----------


## .

> .. "  50%"      ?


    .     9  13600,        ,   5456 .

----------

,    ,  -15%      ?   ?

----------


## .



----------


## andnaty

. 
    6%.       :
1.  2010.           .      ? 
2.          ,        ?
3.          ( 3000,69),  50%     837.   ,  3000,69 - 837 = 2163,69 -  " "          ,    ?
.

----------


## .

1. 
2. ,     50%     
3.   - .    ,

----------


## andnaty

.
  -  .          -    , , , ....
  1 -,         ,    ,       ,             -....
          ?  *     3000, 69 (3 .)           (  ),       ,    -   ?    -  ,  ..
**   ,      ,     ?

----------


## andnaty

, , ,  ,             (   : "  ... ...  *     .*"
   "  "?    ,      ?

----------


## .

> ,       ,


            6%       (  50%).          ,     .



> ?


      ,     



> : "  ... ...       ."


     .

----------


## andnaty



----------

,   -!
      .     , 6 %,       .     1   ?  2  ?

----------

!
 ,  .  2009    6%,        ..   ..  -     ?          2010?     ?    ? ,  "     ,         ". 
!

----------


## EugeneD

> ,   -!
>       .     , 6 %,       .     1   ?  2  ?


  "    "?        ?    -  1  2  ,      2  -   "01",   - "05"

----------


## EugeneD

> !
>  ,  .  2009    6%,        ..   ..  -     ?


      .     ,     ,    .       , ,    "",    ,     .

----------

> .     ,     ,    .       , ,    "",    ,     .


  ,       ?    ""? :Smilie: 
   ! :yes:

----------


## Kalebz

> ,       ?    ""?
>    !


   . ,    2009   3300  (   ).    .             .
   .           4600 .     3300   1300 .    . ,                12000 (+   ),         ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## Kalebz

..          ,                (  50%).  .         2000 .             ,    4              ?

----------


## .

,   .

----------


## Kalebz

.    .

----------


## Marta-Vess

,     15%        , ..  . 346,16 .7     .     ,     .       - !

----------


## hiker

> ,     15%        , ..  . 346,16 .7     .     ,     .       - !


 ,   346.16 :Smilie:

----------


## ghaarte

.                     6%. ,  , .

  :           ,     (1/4  1 ; 1/2  ; 3/4  9 )?

   . ,        , 12  .  , 6%    1   24..        12.,    3 ?

      . ,   ,   ,  346.21:
--
 ,    () ,        <...>,  (   )           <...>            50 .
--
 "   ":  ,     .       ,      .

----------


## Marta-Vess

> ,   346.16


      .          (      )  .          , -    .   - ...

----------


## .

.   ,     . 
*ghaarte*,   .            :Wink:  , ,

----------


## ghaarte

> *ghaarte*,   .            , ,


*.*,    ,    : ",  , ". :    ,       .   ,        .    : - ,    ,  - (   ,   ),     .   ,     -     ,           3000 ,          .       ,       ,     " "        6 ,      :Smilie:     -   .    50% ,  .           ,   .
 ,       ,    .      ,   .      ,     ,       .  :Smilie:          (   ). ,  .   :

*           ,     (  1/4      1 ; 1/2  ; 3/4  9 )?*

    . ,        , 12  .  , 6%    1   24..        12.,    3 ?   ,          6 , and so on?

 :Smilie:

----------


## .

*ghaarte*,   -       .         .       .     .
     ,      , ?

----------


## ghaarte

> *ghaarte*,   -       .         .       .     .
>      ,      , ?


    ,     ,      . 
,        - . 
   , .

           ,    ?

----------


## .

,       -        :Big Grin:

----------


## ghaarte

> ,       -


  :Wink: 

  ( ,      ),           . , -  : http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=340304

*.*, ,          ,   .              ,  , , ,    .     .  :Smilie:

----------


## againtoolate

?  :Smilie: 
 -       ,   .
 :
1.        . ,       ,          .
2.     2009   ,   .

,    -       , ,  -   ?
 -     ,  6    7 ,    - 7274?

,    ,         .  :Redface:

----------


## .

> ,    -       , ,  -   ?


 -119



> ,  6    7 ,    - 7274?


        50%, ..     3,5

----------


## againtoolate

,       :    , ,   (  6% ,  ),       ?   -  ,   ?      . (     -   ,   ,      .)

----------


## .

2009     .  2010

----------


## againtoolate

, .,   . ,    .

   ,        ,      060  070,    050 ,  , 6000,    260 - 7000.   ,        . ,         50% .   ,      ,      ,    -    :Frown:

----------


## .

50%      ,   280

----------


## againtoolate

> 50%      ,   280


.         50%?
   ,     (7000-7274)   50%   3500?  6000 - 3500 = 2500?  ,      ,   9 ?  ,  ,      .   ? (   - ,      - ...)

----------


## .

260   ,    280     50%   260

----------


## againtoolate

> 260   ,    280     50%   260


 ,  7274   3500?

...        ...

  -     !  :Confused:

----------


## .

> ...        ...


  :Embarrassment:       .

----------


## againtoolate

> .


         ,   ,   .            -      ,   .   ,     .  ,        ,     .
 ,      ,        ,       .         .

----------


## .

,  .     .  -  ,       :Smilie:

----------


## againtoolate

> ,  .     .  -  ,


 ,   ,    .         .

----------

(6%),  .  .   280   ,     ,     ?
    3096,     7274. ,     50%  3096? ,,

----------


## .

50%   .    3096.    ? 7274?

----------

1548...

----------

7274    ?

----------


## .

.      , -     ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

,   . ?

----------


## .

> ,   .


   ,  ?

----------

,     ,        .4      ,     .      ,      50%.
:  4      , ,     50%.            , ,   50%.
  ,         ????????

----------

.  -   ,  .
  +  .     ,    .     :
     965869 .   ,   , 15389,59.
    ? 
1. 965869*6%=57952,14.   15389,59,  42562,55.       42563 .
2. 965869*6%=57952,14   57952 .    15390.  42562 .
     ?

----------


## Lunna

,    -    ...
  , ,   ,  ... :yes:

----------

,    . 
     ?      .  :
  260  57952 
   280     15390
      42562 . 

    280  15389?     42563

----------


## Lunna

,  ,            42562...
    !
             ...
   !

----------

122


> ,     ,        .4      ,     .      ,      50%.
> :  4      , ,     50%.            , ,   50%.
>   ,         ????????

----------


## Tanya25

:    6%  ,        ,    .     :  .  - 2598.,  .  - 779. 40.,  - 402. 69.,  - 259. 80.

----------


## echinaceabel

*Tanya25,*
  .

----------


## Tanya25

:yes:

----------


## wererabbit

6%. 
     - . 
       1- .    4039,74  ( 1/4      ).      1- .      ?
     46742,61*0,06=2804,56 . 
4039,74   4  = 1009,94 .        1- ?

----------

!
,  6%. , -,    .  -    ?
 1 . 6%  12300.,  2   40 .,  3-  4-     !

----------


## Tanya25

,       1 .     (     1 . 20.04) ?       :Redface: ,      .

----------


## Inconnue

!
, -, .    6%,  .

 2009       ,      , ..     ,  . 

      , ..               . 

..  ,   ,         ,     .   ,   ,    ,   .

 ,  2010      ,            .
,    ? 

     2010     - .  2        ,    (   2009),      ?          2010      2010 .

 , , -,   ?)

 !

----------


## Lunna

Inconnue!
      2010 ,      ,     2010 .  , *   2010 ,   ,   2010   2010      ( 1-2-3  2010 ).* 
   2009    , .    2009 !!!
   2010     .    2009    ,  ! 
_,      2010 ,         .   2010   2010 ._

----------


## Lunna

> ,       1 .     (     1 . 20.04) ?      ,      .


,      2- !
   1-    31 !    ... :Wink:

----------


## Inconnue

> Inconnue!
>       2010 ,      ,     2010 .  , *   2010 ,   ,   2010   2010      ( 1-2-3  2010 ).* 
>    2009    , .    2009 !!!
>    2010     .    2009    ,  ! 
> _,      2010 ,         .   2010   2010 ._


,         ,     :Smilie:  .         .

   2009    ,        -  8077  (      ),    280 ,     2009      7274  (      ).       ( ,   ) 15351 ,     7274 ,     .        2010      15180 ,     ,      7906 .   .    ,         ,       , ..         ,        ,     . - ) ,   .

----------


## Lunna

> ,         ,       ....


*, ,       ,  ...*

----------

, !!!

 2009    31 .  .   .  2011  ( 2010.)  6% = 1815,00 . ,   ,    (   3  4 . 2010.) 
 1 .2011    12300.. .   .
              2 ?

----------


## P-Stone

.    ,      ,     -     .       .
  ...      1725.      50%.      . ...    .
      060  280 ?  : 060-863  280-862  060-863  280-863 ?

 ,      863,       863   280,     50%  1725.

----------


## 78

,    (6%).  2010       (+).  2011    (+), ,,(2.9),  .,        2011.?

----------


## .

.   50%

----------


## .

,

----------


## wererabbit

, ,  :

  1-  303183,54
6% = 18191,02
     6754,80 (   )
 1-    2900,00

    ,    - 8536,22 ?  

      )

----------


## .

,   .

----------

, ..  25   .

  (6%)  .

 1   6%  .
 1   ,    12732 . (     ,   ,   ).       50% .

      2011    4 ,   .  4039,89. ,   1-         8079,78,   9   12119,67 .

: 
1.             2/4 .  1- ?
2.      9:     . (       ?

----------


## .

1. .      
2.     9      9

----------

,  . ?

----------


## .



----------


## arush

,        6%, :

  2011        : 12 119,67 . 
   3  (6 %  ): 151 131  * 6  % =  9 068 . 
   , (     ): 4 534 .
   : 5 961 . 

     9 : 0  . 

   9        ?

----------


## .

,

----------

:      3117,6 .       ?     ,     .

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


   .

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,     .


,     .

----------


## 45

.    , .  .  .
    1  2011.      2  14799 .       24219 .???   .           4039,89 (2598+779,4+402,69+259,8)    ,    .  ??     .

----------


## .

*45*,         .              
          ,     ,       .

----------


## 45

.  39,1 ..  52.42   
           (14799)    (4039,89)     ,       -  .
          ,  24219 ? ,   ?

----------


## .

> .


      .     30   ,

----------

> 


2- .: 1800*(0+39+39)*1.372*0.652 - 4040 = 14799
 4040,  .. 2639 -  .
3- .: 1800*(39+39+39)*1.372*0.652 - 4040 = 24219
  2  ,   .

----------


## 45

?

----------

> ?


 :    .

----------


## 45

., .

----------

.

1 . 423055*0,06=25384
2 . 423055+424400*0,06=50848-25384-12732 (  )=12732
3 . 423055+424400+514080*0.06=81693-25384-12732-12732 (    2- .)=30845
4 . 423055+424400+514080+135490*0.06=89822-25384-12732-30845-12732(  )-3427,56 (  )=4702

   4- ., ..    .
:
     9     1- ,   -      2 /4 ., ..  2340 .

----------

> ., .


2.1 = 0.8   (            )     ,                             
2.2 = 0.815 -   39 .
2.3 -  
2.4 -  1,    .
2.5 -  1,  ,        
2.6 -  ,       
 : 2 = 0.652

----------


## 45

.       24290+     4040.
    2     ,    ?

----------

> .       24290






> +     4040


 . .



> 2     ,    ?


   2- ,  , .

----------

> .


 : ,    ?

----------


## 45

,  !

----------

> : ,    ?


     12732
     777,6
    3117,6
   1039,20
   1610,76
       3117,6

----------

> 12732
>      777,6
>     3117,6
>    1039,20
>    1610,76
>        3117,6


...

----------

> ...


,     9   23921,     7536  1- . 
    7536 ?

----------

> 9   23921






> 7536  1- .


753*5*=40651-25384-13732



> 7536 ?


  ,   .

----------

!

, ,      :Smilie: 
:
  , 6%
1   
   ,     4040 .

2  - 35493 . 
  35493*0,06= 2130 
.   

3  - 60960 . 
.   

      :
  9 . - 96453 .
  9 . - 96453*0,06= 5787 .
    50%    .  = 5787/2= 2894 
   2894 .   ,     2    2130 .,    2894-2130 = 764 .

   ? 

 .      ,         ?

----------

,       ,    1  .

      .  ,      -   1- ?

----------

> ,       ,    1  .


    .



> .  ,      -   1- ?


  -  .

----------

> , 6%
> 1   
>    ,     4040 .
> 
> 2  - 35493 . 
>   35493*0,06= 2130


       ,      1065.



> .   
> 
> 3  - 60960 . 
> .   
> 
>       :
>   9 . - 96453 .
>   9 . - 96453*0,06= 5787 .
>     50%    .  = 5787/2= 2894 
>    2894 .   ,     2    2130 .,    2894-2130 = 764 .


.

----------

!  ,  .

----------

** ,  !!!  :Smilie:

----------

.
 .

   , 6% , .

     :  2012  17      ,     5.,      .

  .
        ?    ?  ...
 .

----------


## Andyko

:
http://www.klerk.ru/tools/usn/

----------

,   http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/..._/2013   " 2013         " ,    :   ??      " "???

----------


## .

**,

----------

, ...  ,      %,    -    -

----------


## .

**,           :Smilie:

----------

,   ...!

----------

